# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  разница между "мне жаль" и "мне жалко"

## Mordan

спасибо

----------


## Dimitri

> спасибо

 Одно и то же, но в случае
"мне жалко" - может быть еще такой вариант: 
- дАй мне жвачку
- нет
- тебе что, жалко??

----------


## gRomoZeka

Мне кажется, безопаснее говорить "мне жаль", если конечно не хочешь нарваться на ответ "Жалко у пчелки в ж*пке".   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Мне кажется, безопаснее говорить "мне жаль", если конечно не хочешь нарваться на ответ "Жалко у пчелки в ж*пке".

 если с кретинами разговариваешь, то может быть и нарвёшься

----------


## Chuvak

Различия в употреблении "жалко" и "жаль" состоят в следующем: 
Жалко может быть какой-нибудь предмет, вещь (т.е. неодушевленный предмет). 
Например: Мне жалко машину, которую угнали (жаль - нельзя!!!)
Ему жалко денег    (жаль - нельзя!!!)  
Жаль может быть исход чего-либо, итог какого-либо действия. Например: Ей жаль, что она не смогла придти на вечеринку (жалко - нельзя!!!)
Мне жаль, что я вынужден был ударить тебя      (жалко - нельзя!!!)
Им жаль, что они сидят в тюрьме (жалко - нельзя!!!) 
Жаль или жалко может быть одушевленный предмет (животное, человек). Например: Мне тебя жаль (жалко)
Ему жаль (жалко) человека, попавшего в беду

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Mordan  спасибо   Одно и то же, но в случае
> "мне жалко" - может быть еще такой вариант: 
> - дАй мне жвачку
> - нет
> - тебе что, жалко??

   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Mordan  спасибо   Одно и то же, но в случае
> "мне жалко" - может быть еще такой вариант: 
> - дАй мне жвачку
> - нет
> - тебе что, жалко??

 и что смешного здесь?

----------

